# LA 200 milk withdrawal



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I've searched, but am coming up empty. Anybody know the milk withdrawal period for LA 200?

Thanks!
PJ


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

I was told 14 days by great goat friend.
Fiasco farm chart says 12-18 days.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Per Saanendoah Antibiotic in GOAT !101


> WITHDRAWAL:
> LA-200 Approved for use in lactating dairy cattle (7/9Cool
> Bio-Mycin 200 Approved for use in lactating dairy cattle (2002).
> MILK : Extra label in goats . Goats: 6 days given SQ at 9mg/lb every 48 hours ( SOURCE- 10-12, 2000 Wool & Wattles, AASRP).
> ...


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks ladies, that helps a lot!

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well did it really? Because if you note the dosages given it is much less often than you should be using it. Something Whim has found in all this helping he is doing in goatkeeping 101...there is alot of antidotal information in reality and really nothing based in fact. When you use an antibiotic or wormer off label, off route and in the case of an antibiotic twice or 4 times as often and more MG/KG really think it doesn't then scew the withdrawal? Why injecting antibiotics should be done with such caution..topical application, infusing both udder and uterus doesn't effect milk withdrawal like it does when you inject it systemically. Because someone said so doesn't mean anyone has a test to back it up. vicki


----------

